# Top 25 Free Agents In Summer 07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Now that the trading deadline is past us, it's time to look ahead to another big personnel frenzy: free agency. And unlike the tease of a week ago, something actually is going to happen this summer. One of the best free agent crops in years is set to go on the market, with All-Stars Chauncey Billups, Vince Carter and Rashard Lewis potentially headlining the crew if all three choose to exercise early termination options in their contracts.
> 
> Unfortunately, our free agents might be all dressed up with no place to go this summer. Charlotte and Orlando are the only teams that figure to have enough cap space to make a maximum contract offer, although Memphis and Milwaukee could get into that range with another deal around draft day. That means most of the players on this list will be fighting over midlevel scraps instead of mulling max-type offers, and even then the pickings might be slim because so many clubs have luxury tax concerns.
> Thus, get ready for a rarity in recent years -- a buyer's market. Teams that saved their pennies for this summer should end up doing well, as there's plenty of talent to choose from. I've updated my list of the top 25 free agents available this summer based on how players have performed this season (I last revised it at the start of the season), and as you'll see, a number of players have made bids for serious paydays thanks to breakout years.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&id=2784087


Billups
Carter
R. Lewis
G. Wallace
Mo. Williams
G. Hill
Darko
Varejao
Nocioni
Webber
Patterson
T. Outlaw
L. Walton
Stackhouse
Mo. Peterson
M. Caroll
M. Moore
J. Kapono
D. Stevenson
B. Wells
E. Boykins
Udoka
C. Bell
D. Mason



> Notable mention: The next 10, in no particular order -- Chucky Atkins, Grizzlies; Kelenna Azubuike, Warriors (r); Matt Barnes, Warriors; Travis Diener, Magic (r); Chuck Hayes, Rockets (r); Dahntay Jones, Grizzlies; Jamaal Magloire, Trail Blazers; Chris Mihm, Lakers; Smush Parker, Lakers; James Posey, Heat.


You interested in any of these guys for our squad?


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I see that there are a lot of great free agents... I would like to see in Suns Billups, Boykins, Williams or Varejao, but I know that we will have salary cap and we eould sign just Vareajao... Of course first we have to attend what will hapen in drafts...


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Stevenson seems reasonable for the knicks


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gimme Udoka back. I said the last two years that we should have NOT cut him. If Udoka signs for the LLE, and Kapono and Mikki Moore share the MLE, I won't be mad at all.

PG: Marbury/Francis/Nate (Always one running the point, NEVER on floor at same time. 
SG: Jamal/Richardson/Udoka
SF: Kapono/Jeffries/Nichols?
PF: Lee/James/Jeffries/Frye(Bulk of PF mins when Curry outTONS OF DEPTH
C: Curry/Moore/Watkins/Frye/

Note: James for the first 5-6 minutes of games, and done for the rest. I like the depth on that team, and the combination of inside play and midrange shooting. Kapono would really be an underrated addition to this club, as would Mikki Moore.

Team 1: 

1G: Marbury
2G: Jamal
1F: Kapono 
2F: Lee 
C: Curry (Jerome first 5 minutes, then *** splinters the rest of the game)


Team 2: 

1G: Francis
2G: QRich
1F: Jeffries
2F: Frye 
C: Moore 


Team 3: 

1G: Nate
2G: Udoka
1F: Balkman 
2F: Lee 
C: Frye


Then there's a whole bunch of variants. This team should be able to match up with folks BOTH defensively and offensively.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> I see that there are a lot of great free agents... I would like to see in Suns Billups, Boykins, Williams or Varejao, but I know that we will have salary cap and we eould sign just Vareajao... Of course first we have to attend what will hapen in drafts...



All of those players, aside from Boykins, is outside the MLE threshold so the Suns will likely not get any of them. The only possibility that remains is to trade one or several of your players in a sign and trade for some of these guys. Would it be worth it though? I doubt it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&id=2784087
> 
> 
> Billups
> ...


The guy whose name really caught my eye was Desmond Mason. Just a few years ago, he was a hot commodity averaging 17ppg and like 6rpg and just fell off the basketball map with the Hornets. He plays defense, so maybe we could give him a look this offseason.

I like Deiner as well who knows how to run an offense and shoots the ball very well. Might be an issue defensively on an already weak defensive team.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I still want Qyntel Woods back.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't think that any of these guys would fit our system, but first off. I would rather just draft another rookie. Until we get rid of Stephon, no major changes can be made.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to TwinkieFoot:

We just need good backup PG, who could substitute Nash quite well...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to TwinkieFoot:
> 
> We just need good backup PG, who could substitute Nash quite well...



Personally, I don't even think you guys need that. If your key players stay healthy all year round, your right in the thick of the fray with the Mavericks. I still think the Mavericks are a better team but I doubt there is an upgrade available without disrupting your core that would be of much consequence. Those 3 draft picks you have though could play a key role in the future for you guys.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to TwinkieFoot:

No not this year, we need good PG in future, cause you know that Steve not going younger... It would be great if we get something good from these draft picks, but I have read that good PG gonna be in 2008 drafts...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to TwinkieFoot:
> 
> No not this year, we need good PG in future, cause you know that Steve not going younger... It would be great if we get something good from these draft picks, but I have read that good PG gonna be in 2008 drafts...


Marcus Banks and Leanardo Barbosa aren't to bad at all.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Webber may be coming to this team!

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45563/20070410/retirement_or_knicks_says_webber/


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I dont think webber will help us


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> Gimme Udoka back. I said the last two years that we should have NOT cut him. If Udoka signs for the LLE, and Kapono and Mikki Moore share the MLE, I won't be mad at all.
> 
> PG: Marbury/Francis/Nate (Always one running the point, NEVER on floor at same time.
> SG: Jamal/Richardson/Udoka
> ...



aaaand wheres Morris?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Read the date of the post before asking ******* questions like that.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think someone like matt barnes would be a good fit...he has obviously spent some time in the gym working on his shooting.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> I still want Qyntel Woods back.


 QT got game, but I think he's a twinker.


----------

